# Bolt's 2nd Birthday Party



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

[attachment=0:1f2tmjcq]P1000531.JPG[/attachment:1f2tmjcq][attachment=1:1f2tmjcq]P1000543.JPG[/attachment:1f2tmjcq][attachment=2:1f2tmjcq]P1000538.JPG[/attachment:1f2tmjcq]


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Those cakes are so adorable! And of course so is Bolt. Happy birthday Bolt!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love his hat!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Bolt! Omg! Im inlove with that hat of his! It looks great!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That is just too cute, the hat is great!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those cakes are beautiful just like Bolt  Happy Birthday!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

ADORABLE! I cannot believe he wore the hat, it looks so cute. Happy birthday Bolt!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! Love the hat and hedgecakes,thanks for sharing you started my day off with a big green smile! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bolt. Looks like he is having a great birthday.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, what a great party! I love everything about it, the cakes, the hat, and Bolt!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! He is just the most adorable Birthday Boy!


----------

